# WUHAN | HIID Headquarters | 220m | 41 fl | 190m | 35 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: HIID Group 首页 湖北交投实业集团有限公司






驰援武汉 | 上海设计原创湖北交投实业总部项目启动


看新闻,还是得用搜狐,搜狐新闻,早晚报,手机报,手机新闻,报纸,杂志,打折团购,新闻客户端,资讯类客户端,触手可及的掌上报纸




3g.k.sohu.com









湖北交投实业总部规划公示 汉阳四新拟建超200米高楼_配套


湖北交投实业总部位于汉阳四新，周边分布有中核时代广场、四新中央生活区、光明上海府邸、中铁世纪金桥、城投四新之光、华发未来荟、武汉国博新城等项目，未来地铁12号线四新站离该地较近。近一两年的时间内，四新在…




www.sohu.com























By mas1back


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-03 by mas1back


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

flat top and no helipad 😭


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-24 by 淡然zys


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-24 by 淡然zys


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-12 by 湖北日报


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-19 by abcd345


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-01 by aplo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-08 by abcd345


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-23 by ltt000


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-10 by zhanglively


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-25 by abcd345


----------

